# Is this the right lighting???



## Slowlyburn (Nov 24, 2011)

These are MH lights for sale in my area. They are 400w each. Can I use this type of light for my grow room? I want to buy 2 of them and mount them over 6 plants. Am I looking at the right kind of lighting or is the type with the metal deflector what I need?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2011)

those are called "HIGH Bay" lights and will work well...do a search on DIY remote Ballast it will help keep the heat out the Room....I think *mojaemomma *has a thread here on one she made...Hope this helps


take care and be safe


----------



## Growdude (Nov 25, 2011)

I suggest using the ballast and ditching the reflector, hi-bay lights have an awful light throw and there so tall.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 25, 2011)

Those are MH...great for vegging, not so good for budding. Thgey'll work, but a T5 HO will work cheaper and cooler.


----------



## Locked (Nov 25, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I suggest using the ballast and ditching the reflector, hi-bay lights have an awful light throw and there so tall.




:yeahthat:

If you are getting them for a good deal then I wld go with what Growdude said...the light throw on those with those reflectors is narrow and awful for growing. If you are not getting a good deal on them then I wld go with Roddy unless you plan on flowering with MH light. Then these wld hve superior penetration power over floros. Jmo


----------



## Roddy (Nov 25, 2011)

LOL, I have 3 here I'd sell cheap....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 25, 2011)

I also have 1 I no longer use.

I do not like and do not use MH lighting.  You are getting way less lumens with a MH over a HPS.  I would really recommend getting HPS.  I also think that those reflectors are worthless.  Some bulbs cannot be turned--so if you do decide to get these make sure that they are universal bulbs that can be run vertically OR horizontally.  My recommendation, however, would be to pass on these and get HPS.


----------



## Locked (Nov 25, 2011)

Lol...looks like there are plenty to go around. 
Personally they wld hve to be almost free for me to use them. I wld rather stick with HO T5's for veg and good old HPS power for flower.


----------



## Slowlyburn (Nov 26, 2011)

They were only 25 bucks a piece and the guy had over 100 of them... I passed on them. I will get HPS. Thank you for the info!


----------



## Roddy (Nov 26, 2011)

Your gals will definitely appreciate that decision, my friend, well done!


----------



## Irish (Dec 7, 2011)

did he get a hps?


----------



## soil (Dec 7, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Those are MH...great for vegging, not so good for budding. Thgey'll work, but a T5 HO will work cheaper and cooler.



MH is great for budding. sure there is not as much lumens as a hps , but i wouldnt grow without one. i like the mix of light vs just the plain ol 2700k. 
i have used mh only several times in the past an i couldnt tell you one single difference with stretch or anything else vs hps.

once you get things dialed in to your species , then i doubt you would notice any difference at all even with strait MH for bloom.






soil :icon_smile:


----------



## Growdude (Dec 7, 2011)

soil said:
			
		

> MH is great for budding. sure there is not as much lumens as a hps , but i wouldnt grow without one. i like the mix of light vs just the plain ol 2700k.
> i have used mh only several times in the past an i couldnt tell you one single difference with stretch or anything else vs hps.
> 
> once you get things dialed in to your species , then i doubt you would notice any difference at all even with strait MH for bloom.
> ...


 
I agree soil, Ive used MH for flower many times, works great.
Ive also used HPS for vegg, works great too.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey I need a few of those lights for my work garage. can I get that info on the guy that has them?


----------



## Wetdog (Dec 7, 2011)

beantickler said:
			
		

> They were only 25 bucks a piece and the guy had over 100 of them... I passed on them. I will get HPS. Thank you for the info!



IDK, for $25:hubba: 

Pair up a CMH bulb with that and you'd be dancing.

xxx.advancedtechlighting.com

Yes, they do make CMH bulbs for magnetic MH ballasts. Beautiful spectrum for veg or flower.

Wet


----------



## BBFan (Dec 8, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> IDK, for $25:hubba:
> 
> Pair up a CMH bulb with that and you'd be dancing.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Wet- Know anyone growing with cmh?  I remember Leafminer tried some, but I thought he had problems with them.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 8, 2011)

soil said:
			
		

> MH is great for budding. sure there is not as much lumens as a hps , but i wouldnt grow without one. i like the mix of light vs just the plain ol 2700k.
> i have used mh only several times in the past an i couldnt tell you one single difference with stretch or anything else vs hps.
> 
> once you get things dialed in to your species , then i doubt you would notice any difference at all even with strait MH for bloom.
> ...




Yeah, I've tried them straight and with HPS...straight went badly and mixed...well, not sure there was a difference. I know it wasn't enough to make me keep the less lumen, same amount of power and more heat light in my grow!


----------

